# Stupid Chevy trucks (read)



## steve (Jan 1, 2000)

My '88 Chevy 3/4 ton 4-speed p/u with 190,000 miles!!! Now it needs a set of plug wires (they're Original)!!! And a set of front brake pads (they're original too)!!!

That truck should go 250,000 miles easily.

(just kidding)


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Cool.


----------



## yortengel (Mar 12, 2000)

Don't forget the Cap,rotor & Fuel filter.
My Chevy's also run forever.
Now if I could just stop the Rust.


----------



## frahmie (Feb 3, 2000)

my buddy has an 88 1/2ton 2wheel drive chevy. its had a few tune ups, but no major problems. even been threw an acident............230,000 miles and it hasn`t lost any power. but gained tons of charactor. frahmie


----------



## steve (Jan 1, 2000)

I've changed the cap & rotor thing I would not have to change the wires.
The wires are not that bad just sometimes it'll skip and pop.


----------



## grasskutter (Feb 16, 2000)

you guys with the 88s must have the 350 for an engine. my 88 with the 305 didnt last past 100,000 miles had to replace it with a goodwrench 350, it now has 130,00 miles(just broke in), will probably run for another 250,000 miles.

----------
[email protected]


----------



## smoothie (Mar 17, 2000)

My 87 short box has 293,000km's on its 305 tbi ,whats that in miles ? Any way compression is still up and even accross the motor.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 18, 2000)

I have a 88 K5 with 130+ miles, 350 TBI. Bought it less than 2 months ago. A freind ask "Why did you buy a truck with so many miles on it?" My reply was. They are only starting to get broke in at 100 thou. The Chevy 350 TBI is the best "Diehard" engine I have ever had the pleasure of working on since I have been wrenching for the past 20 odd years. Mom didn't give me a rattle. I wanted dads Snap On wrench. 

----------
Cobra
Built Chevy Tough!


----------



## yortengel (Mar 12, 2000)

When Your Right - Your Right
Wish I had A TBI.


----------



## chevy4ever (May 17, 2000)

Hell, My 89 350 has 191,000 miles and I expect at least that much again. But I must admit, I've put on new plug wires.

----------
A Cut Above


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I keep my 89 2500 4x4 mint and its got 140K,but on it,it runs like new,I dont think longevity is the problem with GM's,its keeping the paint on the truck.I have washed/waxed it since new-it looked like a brand new truck until last fall-now it looks like a POS.Im so upset by this,im thinking of buy a anything else-Im a mechanic-Id rather put a motor in it than repaint it.

----------
John D


----------



## jbrink (Sep 7, 2000)

makes me feel a bit better about buying mine but it is only a supped up V6


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

Yeah the chevy full size and S10's seem, to have great longevity. Here's a few cases: old friend of mine has an '86 S10 Blazer with 2.8 V6...over 250,000 and never been rebuilt. Another friend with an 89 Silverado with 350..170,000..never been rebuilt, just installed a new Auto trans at 150K. Our old mail carrier had an 85 Jimmy with a 2.8, it had over 200K on it when she sold it. The engine never was touched, but it did require a new auto tranny during that time. An acuiantace of mine who used to own an auto parts store had an 85 Astro van with the 4.3V6...they nearly had 300K on it. Jim told me all they did was put a water pump and timing chain on it through all those miles.
Another friend of mine from work has a 92 Silverado with a 305, it has 121,000 and runs like new. His parents have a 90 S10 Blazer with a 4.3, the engine finally died a few months ago with 208,000 on the odometer. My dad has over 90,000 on his 93 S10 with 2.8 V6 and has never had any problems what so ever with it, and it still runs like new. He runs 100% synthetic oil in it, and changes it ever 3,000.

I've got a 2000 Silverado with a 4.3 and a 5 speed. I love this truck, the 4.3 actually feels like a small V8. I also run Pennzoil Synthetic in it, too. Before the new Silverado, I had a 95 S10 that had 50,000 on it when i traded for the Silverado. The S10 never gave me any problems in 4 1/2 years of ownership.

Long Live Chevy Trucks!

Tim


----------



## BUSHMASTER (Aug 6, 2000)

THats great but.... i really think your get nowhere near that kind a service out of anything you buy to replace today.your truck must have been bult on tuesday i heared there were some that did'nt blow up.....LIKE A ROCK..
my 67 c10step side still works on line..


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I agree with the rust my '97 has mega rust starting on the frame.I baby my truck and have had alot of problems minor ones put still a pain.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

I have mixed feelings about my TBI.
Had top end rebuilt this march on my 87 Silverado with 305 TBI. Runs ok, but figured it'd have more oomph; put a 268 cam in it too. Think I need a cam for more low end next time.
Anyways, just bought an 84 1/2 ton at auction 2 weeks ago. 305 with Quadrajunk 4 Bbl. & 146,000 & it runs better than my 87 with a rebuilt motor! It'd definitely woop it in a race.


----------

